# Boot Open Button



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Does anyone's boot open up when pressing their boot icon on the key? I'm sure the salesman told me it opens the boot but when I press mines it unlocks but doesn't open up? Tried holding it in but nothing


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If like the Mk 1 & MK 2 it unlocks but doesn't pop open.
Hoggy.


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If like the Mk 1 & MK 2 it unlocks but doesn't pop open.
> Hoggy.


Well that's pretty pointless!! Lol :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

pcullen said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If like the Mk 1 & MK 2 it unlocks but doesn't pop open.
> ...


Hi, More than likely correct though. [smiley=book2.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Same as the A3. It must be the least used button ever.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's slightly more useful on my wife's mini as unlocking the car normally means that the mirrors unfold. Not an issue on the Audi as the mirrors stay folded when you unlock the car and unfold on the ignition.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It allows to open only the boot and not the car..
Useless but that button is in any car's key! Ahaha


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcullen said:


> Does anyone's boot open up when pressing their boot icon on the key? I'm sure the salesman told me it opens the boot but when I press mines it unlocks but doesn't open up? Tried holding it in but nothing


So its like the Mk2 where it unlocks the boot but not the rest of the car. 
Does the boot pop up a bit as it unlocks so you can then just lift it or do you still have to pull a handle?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Once unlocked it can be lifted straight up, no handles to pull etc

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gogs said:


> Once unlocked it can be lifted straight up, no handles to pull etc


Hi, At last, someone else has answered the original question. :roll: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I recollect my mk2 pops up the boot keeping pressed the button but you said no!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, ok NO the boot/tailgate does not open itself, the button on the Keyfob is for unlocking so you can manually lift it open 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ManuTT said:


> I recollect my mk2 pops up the boot keeping pressed the button but you said no!


Hi, I'm sure OP meant does the boot rise & open fully.
As the Mk1, a quick press doesn't unlock the boot, button has to be pressed for a second or 2.
Hoggy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I always dreamed to mount the auto-open system but, since it's not an optional for the TT, there is no Audi with the compatible pieces (length) to pull up the boot


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Q5 ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

we have to find an Audi with this optional and measure the length of the absorber when is totally extended and the external black part then we can start to think! 
anyway, it's a popular retrofit for the other Audi!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> I always dreamed to mount the auto-open system but, since it's not an optional for the TT, there is no Audi with the compatible pieces (length) to pull up the boot


You could always put a large spring in your boot - that would work. :lol:

OK ReTTro that's another mod to turn your attention too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Already done by quite a few other ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd like to save my teeths!!
It's a clever solution but our boot it's too long and too heavy!
Also,when it's closed,the spring is compressed and I don't know how much will survive the vag frame or the trunk junctions and the original screw where the absorber is connected..


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Already done by quite a few other ...


I done this on my mini JCW and after about 4 months it broke the struts and i had to replace them. So would definitely stay clear of that!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Already done by quite a few other ...


watched this, then the next video that loads is a guy that has done the same to his Rover 75. the boot comes up so quickly it nearly has his teeth out!!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

We'll stick to the original ahaha


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I had this done on a couple of my last cars, and yes it does shoot up pretty quickly! lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Already done by quite a few other ...
> ...


Which is why later in the video he operated it with the remote at arms length and stood 5 yards away from the back of the car. :lol:



TTimi said:


> I had this done on a couple of my last cars, and yes it does shoot up pretty quickly! lol


I guess you would have to choose springs that gave just enough lift but that would be something you'd have to do by trial and error.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Had it on an E46 M3 and MK5 Golf and both done by people on forums! I think you can actually buy kits from ebay for certain cars.


----------

